

Show HN: If something happens to you, what happens to your business? - chaddeshon

I&#x27;m a bootstrapper and just went full time in May. Since then my wife has been worried that something might happen to me and she wouldn&#x27;t know what to do with the business.<p>She wouldn&#x27;t want to take over running it, but she&#x27;d like to make sure my customers get taken care of, that the business keeps it value, and that there is a smooth transition to the new owner. For less serious situations, she wants a plan in place so that if I&#x27;m in the hospital for a month the business is still there when I get back.<p>My dad has experience as a disaster&#x2F;contingency planning consultant. He game me some advice. After some further conversation, it seemed like this might be this might be a good fit for a productized consulting business.<p>Check out his offering at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.HavenHoltPlanning.com<p>We&#x27;d love any feedback you have about the landing page or the business itself.
======
phantom_oracle
Feedback:

\- Name/domain too long (not able to remember it).

\- 1 big blob of text that I need to scroll through (it needs some structure
where I can see the different parts of the site)

\- Pricing must be clearly outlined

\- You ask too many questions at the start. If I am one of the 60 second
visitors of a site, I won't know what you're doing within those 60 seconds

\- Site definitely needs a redesign (from my opinion)

